# Hello from Battle Ground, Washington



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Welcome!

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised around Arabs and Half Arabs. Currently own an Appy/Arab mare and a Half Arab gelding. Don't compete, just trail ride.

Have fun around here! :]


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome  

We love pics if you have any?


----------

